# Tvonics prism - power supply?



## pwarnes (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi,

Tivo has a Tvonics prism at the moment, but more and more frequently it flicks to BBC1 during a recording (no one in the room , no stuck remote etc etc).

It is set to come on at BBC1 after a power failure.

I was wondering whether to try another power supply for it.

Has anyone that has a Prism seen similar "channel resets"?

Thanks


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Does sound like the power supply. Get a generic adaptor to try it from Argos - you can then take it back if you don't need it.


----------



## regdor (Jun 22, 2006)

I have had two Prisms and bothed failed within 12 months! Different symptoms to yours though.


----------



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

The power supply failed on my prism, but it died completely, shame as it was a nice box.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

IIRC Maplin also have a no quibble return policy and will probably have a broader rangge of power supplies to choose from. Alternatively you could try Tvonics direct http://www.tvonics.com/


----------



## pwarnes (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, as I run an electronics company, sourcing a PSU was no problem.
Actually the original PSUs on all three of my prisms had long since died and been replaced.

What I was wondering was whether I had made a mistake in buying an equally cheap PSU to replace the ones that had failed.

What I did was fitted a much better PSU to Tivos Prism and waited.....

Last night it reset to BBC in the middle of a recording again, so clearly it is the box and not the PSU. Sadly the other two prisms I have also do it, but because it is not being recorded you just reach for the remote and set it back.

Ebay for a sony now I think....

I know this has been asked already, but there isn't really a good answer I can find :-
Is there a currently available freeview box that 
1.Tivo likes and has codes for, 
2. works well in low signal
3. comes back on after a power cut
4. doesn't suffer audio drop outs 

Maybe there are less boxes being sold now and everyone uses an integrated TV instead?

--Pete


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

pwarnes said:


> Ebay for a sony now I think....
> 
> I know this has been asked already, but there isn't really a good answer I can find :-
> Is there a currently available freeview box that
> ...


My Ebay Sony arrived today £36 + p&P in as new condition.

Installed to Tivo 2 this afternoon. Very quick channel change and a much better picture on poor receptions channels that I had break up on before eg: ITV3 & ITV4.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

pwarnes said:


> I know this has been asked already, but there isn't really a good answer I can find :-
> Is there a currently available freeview box that
> 1.Tivo likes and has codes for,
> 2. works well in low signal
> ...


The Wharfedale LPDV832HDMI meets all your requirements except currently available on the high street. I bought one to replace sliver Wharfedale DV832BN(2) which was very good for 3 years - almost no missed changes or dead recordings, bar the odd audio drop out. The replacement has been as reliable and doesn't suffer the sound issue. 
You can also disable the software update check so early hours recordings aren't ruined by messages and retunes. I live in a weak signal area and would recommend it. It doesn't suffer from the red mist issue that affects some sony's that didn't pick up their firmware update.

They were available from Argos, then SuperFi as refurbs but now I can only see them on the bay. There is a power seller offering multiple versions of a black Wharfedale box that doesn't have the HDMI socket so presumably slots between my silver DV832BN & black LPDV832HDMI.
They offer a 12 month guarranty so it might be worth a punt at £22 delivered Item number:	220543644752 ?


----------

